# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Të krishterët cak i sulmeve nga Islamiket

## MafiaWarz

Mjafton ti degjoim keto lajme qe po ndohin kohet e fundit dhe te bindemi qe  besimtaret e  fes paqesore edhe nje here jane duke deshmuar qe jane ''paqesor'' dhe qe nuk jane te gateshem  te jetojn ne bashksi multifetare ku mendimet mund te jen te llojllojshme dhe te panvarura.




> *Vriten gjashtë të krishterë në Pakistan*
> Gjatë përleshjeve në provincën pakistaneze Punjab mylimanët radikalë kanë vrarë gjashtë persona që i përkasin pakicës me besim të krishterë. Sipas policisë, gjatë trazirave në qytetin Gojra u rrënuan dy kisha dhe rreth 40 shtëpive të të krishterëve iu vu zjarri. Ministri për pakicat në Punjab-i, Shahbaz Bhatti tha, se myslimanët në Gorja janë nxitur nga ekstremistët. Për këto veprime të dhunshme shkas u bënë disa thashetheme pa baza, se të krishterët kishin përdhosur Kuranin, librin e shenjtë të myslimanëve.






> *Pengmarrja në një kishë katolikë në Irak, 52 viktima*
> Përfundon me një lumë gjaku pengmarrja e besimtarëve katolikë në një kishë në Irak. Ministria e Brendshme raportoi se 52 vetë mbetën të vrarë dhe dhjetëra të tjerë janë plagosur ndërsa forcat irakiane të sigurisë hynë me forcë në një kishë të Bagdadit ku besimtarët të krishterë mbaheshin peng nga persona të armatosur. 
> 
> Të paktën 25 besimtarë të krishterë e dy priftërinj u vranë gjatë operacionit për shpëtimin e tyre. Policia irakiane tha se shumë prej të krishterëve, humbën jetën kur një nga pengmarrësit hodhi veten në erë. 
> 
> Të paktën shtatë policë irakianë dhe pesë kryengritës u vranë gjatë luftimeve, ndërsa më shumë se 50 persona të tjerë u plagosën. Kriza e pengjeve filloi pasi  militantët sulmuan një bursë irakiane dhe më pas u larguan për tu strehuar në një kishë që ndodhej aty  pranë. 
> 
> Personat e armatosur hynë në kishë gjatë meshës së mbrëmjes në një kohë kur aty brenda ndodheshin rreth 120 besimtarë. Dëshmitarë tregojnë se ishin rrahur dhe mbledhur së bashku në një cep të ndërtetës. 
> 
> Pengmarrja zgjati përgjatë gjithë natës e thuhet se personat e armatosur kërkuan lirimin e të burgosurve të al Kaedës dhe të një numri grash myslimane që mbaheshin në burg. Kur negociatat dështuan, forcat e sigurisë hynë me forcë në kishë ku u raportuan shkëmbime  zjarri e   shpërthime eksplozivësh.






> *Të krishterët cak i sulmeve në Irak, 3 të vdekur*
> Publikuar: Më 10 nëntor 2010/KOHA/
> 
> Bagdad, 10 nëntor - Në një seri të sulmeve me bomba dhe mortaja që kishin cak zonat e krishtera kanë vdekur të paktën 3 persona në kryeqytetin irakian, Bagdad, njoftuan zyrtarët e sigurisë. 
> 
> Janë sulmuar gjashtë distrikte me shumicë krishtere dhe të paktën 24 persona janë plagosur, njoftojnë agjencitë. 
> 
> Sulmet vijnë disa ditë pas vdekjes së mbi 40 personave, kur militantët morën nën kontroll një katedrale katolike. 
> 
> Dhuna vjen në kohën kur po vazhdojnë bisedimet e nivelit më të lartë për zgjidhjen e krizës politike.







> *Pakistan: E krishtera dënohet me vdekje për blasfemi*
> Një gjykatë lokale në Pakistan e ka dënuar me vdekje një grua të krishterë me akuzat për blasfemi, pasi gratë myslimane në fshatin e saj kishin thënë se ajo ka kishte bërë komente fyese për profetin Muhamed.
> Asia Bibi, 45 vjeç, nënë e pesë fëmijëve, është dënuar me varje nga gjykata në qarkun Nankana të provincës Punxhab, rreth 75 km në perëndim të qytetit Lahore.
> Dënimi me vdekje tash duhet të rishqyrtohet edhe nga Gjykata e Lartë në Lahore.
> Aktivistët për të drejtat e njeriut kërkojnë që dënimi me vdekje për blasfemi të hiqet nga kodi penal i Pakistanit. Ata thonë se ai shfrytëzohet për inate personale dhe e inkurajon ekstremizmin islamik. /11.11.2010 BOTASOT /






> *2010.11.10 (Baghdad, Iraq) - Islamists blast Christian areas of Baghdad with bombs and mortars, killing at least six.*





Qfare mendoni per keta ''paqesor'' deri sa ne vendin ku jane me shumice te lart Islamike nuk lejoin praktikimin e feve dhe mendimin e ndryshem nga aj Islamik, ku keto mendime dhe praktikime perfundoin me VDEKJE , a duhet te vazhdoj te jet Europa dhe shtetet e tjera me shumice Krishtere kaq tolerante?, apo si duhet bere nje zgjidhje qe ta kuptojn qe bota i takon te gjithe njerzimit dhe jo vetem Islamikeve dhe e drejta e qdo kujt eshte te mendoj, te besoj  dhe te shpreh qfare te doje.Apo paramendoni Europen per nje qast duke i kufizuar mendimet e Islamikve , duke i vrare ata , duke i kallur gjamiat , duke i vrare Musilament per '' blasfemi'' pasi qe thojn qe isa eshte pejgamer i allahut dhe jo zoti duke ja ndaluar besimin ne shtetin e tyre dhe shoqerimin me ta  etj... '

Para se te pergjigjeni keni parasysh qe  BOTA eshte e te gjithve dhe secili ka drejt te besoje qfare te doje  ku do qe te jet.

----------


## ximi_abedini

jemi paqsor kete e tregojn te gjitha statistika e qe jan ber nga te krishteret sot une nuk them se nuk vriten katolik nga muslimanet mirpo shifra eshte shum shum me e madhe e atyre  katolikve qe vrasin musliman pa meshir dhe ate per qdo dit degjojm lajme te tilla ku vetem gjat 24 orve vriten masakrohen hedhen ne er me bomba te kurdisura torturohen dhe vriten ne menyrat me qnjerzore me mijra musliman keto jan per qdo dit ne lajmet ditore o i nderuar ndersa per vrasjet e katolikve te paarmatosur ndodhin shum shum rrall disa har mbrenda vitit]\

mos u beni njerz te poshter por pranoni relaitetin sepse sdo fitoni asgje

----------


## extreme

ski qa menon , krejt fet kan ksi shizofrenash , e ksi lloj predikimesh shizofrenike .

----------


## MafiaWarz

> jemi paqsor kete e tregojn te gjitha statistika e qe jan ber nga te krishteret sot une nuk them se nuk vriten katolik nga muslimanet mirpo shifra eshte shum shum me e madhe e atyre  katolikve qe vrasin musliman pa meshir dhe ate per qdo dit degjojm lajme te tilla ku vetem gjat 24 orve vriten masakrohen hedhen ne er me bomba te kurdisura torturohen dhe vriten ne menyrat me qnjerzore me mijra musliman keto jan per qdo dit ne lajmet ditore o i nderuar ndersa per vrasjet e katolikve te paarmatosur ndodhin shum shum rrall disa har mbrenda vitit]\
> 
> mos u beni njerz te poshter por pranoni relaitetin sepse sdo fitoni asgje


Mos mbrojtja nga terrori dhe nga keto sulme qe i beni pa meshir ne vendin ku jeni me shumic dhe doni ti beni edhe kendej eshte TERROR??

----------


## MafiaWarz

........................

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Mos mbrojtja nga terrori dhe nga keto sulme qe i beni pa meshir ne vendin ku jeni me shumic dhe doni ti beni edhe kendej eshte TERROR??


une jam musliman dhe feja ime ndalon rrepsisht vrasjen e njerzve te pafajshum pa marr parasysh fen racen apo gjuhen te gjith njerzit meritojn te jetojn dhe askush ska te dret tju mohoj jeten atyre njerzve qe jan te paster

une kurr skam perkrah dhe kurr sdo perkrahi vrasjen e katolikve edhe pse numri eshte shum shum me i vogel nese i krahasojm do del 10 000 me nje

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Mjafton ti degjoim keto lajme qe po ndohin kohet e fundit dhe te bindemi qe  besimtaret e  fes paqesore edhe nje here jane duke deshmuar qe jane ''paqesor'' dhe qe nuk jane te gateshem  te jetojn ne bashksi multifetare ku mendimet mund te jen te llojllojshme dhe te panvarura.
> 
> Qfare mendoni per keta ''paqesor'' deri sa ne vendin ku jane me shumice te lart Islamike nuk lejoin praktikimin e feve dhe mendimin e ndryshem nga aj Islamik, ku keto mendime dhe praktikime perfundoin me VDEKJE , a duhet te vazhdoj te jet Europa dhe shtetet e tjera me shumice Krishtere kaq tolerante?, apo si duhet bere nje zgjidhje qe ta kuptojn qe bota i takon te gjithe njerzimit dhe jo vetem Islamikeve dhe e drejta e qdo kujt eshte te mendoj, te besoj  dhe te shpreh qfare te doje.Apo paramendoni Europen per nje qast duke i kufizuar mendimet e Islamikve , duke i vrare ata , duke i kallur gjamiat , duke i vrare Musilament per '' blasfemi'' pasi qe thojn qe isa eshte pejgamer i allahut dhe jo zoti duke ja ndaluar besimin ne shtetin e tyre dhe shoqerimin me ta  etj... '
> 
> Para se te pergjigjeni keni parasysh qe  BOTA eshte e te gjithve dhe secili ka drejt te besoje qfare te doje  ku do qe te jet.


Jam ka dyshoi shume qe keto vepra kriminale te jen kryer nga musliman te devotshem, dhe i bindur qe jan te kerdisura nga persona te shitur ! Sic jan ne gjendje ta bejn kete jahudit pershembull ! 

Pse e them kete ? Sepse ne Irak, te krishteret kan tradit thuajse 2ooo vjecare ! Ata perjetuan ardhjen e Islamit, dhe megjithate mbijetuan dhe nuk u shkatërruan sic mund ta imagjinosh ti sot ! Bile njeri prej Khalifëve (Udhëheqesve te muslimaneve) qe pata lexuar, kishte ministra te krishter, qe u lejonin atyre te ndertonin kisha e katedrale nen sheriatin Islamik qysh para 1400 vite tani, njera nder me te famshet gjindet ne Bagdad. Kurse sot, jo qe vrasin te krishter, por vrasin edhe musliman dhe ate ne xhamia ! Pra nje musliman qe vret nje te krishter pa pik faji ne nje kishe ai del nga Islami dhe behet automatikisht nga banoret e zjarrit, meqe edhe ne xhihad sikur te ishe, ndalohet rreptesisht perdhunimi i besimtareve te feve tjera ! Deri ketu, mund te mendon ndonje mendjeleht i cili s'ka njohuri per islamin qe ka qen ndonje fanatik "musliman", por kur edhe xhamiat i shkaterrojn ?! Atehere me s'mbet pik dyshimi ! Ata qe kryejn kesi lloj masakrash, nuk jan nga muslimanët !

----------


## EuroStar1

Nuk e besoj kurre qe muslimanet kan sulmuar te krishteret. Per momentin po meren me sulme Suni VS Shija - Shija VS Suni, nuk kan kohe te merren edhe me te krishteret

----------


## Renea

> Mjafton ti degjoim keto lajme qe po ndohin kohet e fundit dhe te bindemi qe  besimtaret e  fes paqesore edhe nje here jane duke deshmuar qe jane ''paqesor'' dhe qe nuk jane te gateshem  te jetojn ne bashksi multifetare ku mendimet mund te jen te llojllojshme dhe te panvarura.
> 
> 
> Qfare mendoni per keta ''paqesor'' deri sa ne vendin ku jane me shumice te lart Islamike nuk lejoin praktikimin e feve dhe mendimin e ndryshem nga aj Islamik, ku keto mendime dhe praktikime perfundoin me VDEKJE , a duhet te vazhdoj te jet Europa dhe shtetet e tjera me shumice Krishtere kaq tolerante?, apo si duhet bere nje zgjidhje qe ta kuptojn qe bota i takon te gjithe njerzimit dhe jo vetem Islamikeve dhe e drejta e qdo kujt eshte te mendoj, te besoj  dhe te shpreh qfare te doje.Apo paramendoni Europen per nje qast duke i kufizuar mendimet e Islamikve , duke i vrare ata , duke i kallur gjamiat , duke i vrare Musilament per '' blasfemi'' pasi qe thojn qe isa eshte pejgamer i allahut dhe jo zoti duke ja ndaluar besimin ne shtetin e tyre dhe shoqerimin me ta  etj... '
> 
> Para se te pergjigjeni keni parasysh qe  BOTA eshte e te gjithve dhe secili ka drejt te besoje qfare te doje  ku do qe te jet.


Ktu eshte dallimi , ligji ne Europ thot mund te ofendosh besimtaret dhe per kete ske pasoja , ndersa ligji ne Pakistan thot smund te ofendosh besimtaret se do te kesh pasoja.

Cka ske te qart ketu ?




> Për këto veprime të dhunshme shkas u bënë disa thashetheme pa baza, se të krishterët kishin përdhosur Kuranin, librin e shenjtë të myslimanëve.






> Një gjykatë lokale në Pakistan e ka dënuar me vdekje një grua të krishterë me akuzat për blasfemi, pasi gratë myslimane në fshatin e saj kishin thënë se ajo ka kishte bërë komente fyese për profetin Muhamed.


Sa i perket Irakut , vet krishteret thon se shum mir kan jetuar ne kohen e Sadamit dhe se problemet kan filluar pas hyrjes se NATO-se.

Gjysme milioni njerez jan vrar , sa prej tyre jan krishter ?

Cdo dit ndegjojm per vrasje ne Irak dhe nje dit u vran 6 te krishter dhe ja gjith mediumet e Vatikanit u ngriten ne kemb.

Ndoshta misionaret krishter i kan fajet , shikoje edhe ti keto keqperdorime te kaosit ( ata thojn se ne Irak po bejn nje luft te shenjt krishtere) :




Vet fakti se krishteret kan mbijetuar ne vendet arabe , tregon se muslimanet jan tolerant , ata krishter ngelen te till per 2000 vite , kaluan udheheqes te ndryshem musliman , por akoma i ke , ani qe krishteret paqsor shpesh organizonin kryqezata "humanitare" prej Europe shkonin te arabet dhe ateher kur i humbnin luftrat , prap muslimanet tregoheshin me tolerant dhe thonin , sdo te demtojm asnje faltore krishtere dhe krishteret do te jetojn aty ku jan.

Muslimanet ishin ata qe i strehonin hebrenjt ne perandorite e tyre , per ti mbrojt prej krishterve.

Por kur filluan problemet ?

Ata filluan ateher kur ne Europ po poshteroheshin muslimanet , kur beheshin karikatura , krishteret si ti , qeshnin , ndersa muslimanet qanin , ndalimi i mbuleses , obligimi per te ndryshu emrin nese don te pranohesh ne pune , mos lejimi i ndertimit te xhamive dhe krejt keshtu veprimet anti Islamike ne Europ u sollen probleme krishterve ne vendet arabe dhe kete e kam then shum qart ne forum disa antarve te llojit tend , mos u gezoni o cuna, se ka edhe nja 6 milion krishter ne Egjipt , nja 1 miljon ne Irak , te tjer ne Siri , Jordan , Palestine , Alzhir , Pakistan , Indonezi .... do tja shofin sherrin shkaku i anti-Islamizmit tuaj.

Muslimanet cdoher jan treguar me te sinqert dhe te drejperdrejt , ndersa ata tjeret te luftojn ne emer te terorizmit,kapitalizmit , demokracis , komunizmit , socializmit , nacionalizmit , racizmit .... dhe kur i shef sa mir i arsyetojn luftrat , thua , au po mir paskan ber qe me kan luftu dhe okupu.

*Ne Pakistan , prej vitit 1986 , jan te denuar gati 1000 persona per blasfemi , perdhosje te Kuranit ose ofendime , prej ktyre vetem 120 jan krishter.*

----------


## iliria e para

Sa me shume qe i lexoj, aq me mire i kuptoj keta qe e quajne veten fetar te devotshem.Keta duhen sheruar, por veshtire se gjindet ilaç per ta dhe ky eshte problem i madh..

Boten e shohin ne bardhe dhe zi. Ketu nuk ka tjeter. Derisa ne perendim njrzit e çmendur merren me kriminalitet, prostitucion, narkomani,keta te çmendurit e  lindjes merren me fe(krime urrejtje etj ne emr te fese).

----------


## jarigas

> Sa i perket Irakut , vet krishteret thon se shum mir kan jetuar ne kohen e Sadamit dhe se problemet kan filluar pas hyrjes se NATO-se.


Do kene qene te krishtere kurde ata..... :ngerdheshje: 




> Gjysme milioni njerez jan vrar , sa prej tyre jan krishter ?
> 
> Cdo dit ndegjojm per vrasje ne Irak dhe nje dit u vran 6 te krishter dhe ja gjith mediumet e Vatikanit u ngriten ne kemb.


Pyetja eshte gabim!! U vrane per çfare arsyeje???!! 
.



> *Ne Pakistan , prej vitit 1986 , jan te denuar gati 1000 persona per blasfemi , perdhosje te Kuranit ose ofendime , prej ktyre vetem 120 jan krishter.*


NUk ka asnje ndryshim se çfare feja jane.....thjesht eshte prej barbaresh te denosh njeri per blasfemi....eshte si te kesh Inkuizicionin ne shekullin e XXI!!!!!

----------


## Hanny

e me bo me ja nis un me tituj gazetash italione sikur "shqiptaret vrasin njerin per 500 euro", shqiptaret plaqkitin banesen e filan fistekut dhe e masakrojn pa meshir", "shqiptaret shesin edhe motrat e tyne"....a thu tan shqipet jon njerz t'flliqt?? JO..a thu tan shqipet kan dhunen n'gjak??JO..

psiko ka qdokun e sigurisht perfaqsjon veq veten e tyne...me pas kon Islami fe e dhunes me gjith kta muslim neper bot kishin kersit ku me dit sa lufta botnore...

ishalla Zoti n'Xhehnet edhe kto viktimat e shkreta..

----------


## MafiaWarz

Mos arsytoni krimin o demona te maskum mbas fes po denoni ate, qfare dalloni ju nga demonet kur mbroni veprat e tyre?

*RENEA*



> Ktu eshte dallimi , ligji ne Europ thot mund te ofendosh besimtaret dhe per kete ske pasoja , ndersa ligji ne Pakistan thot smund te ofendosh besimtaret se do te kesh pasoja.
> 
> Cka ske te qart ketu ?


Kete them edhe une, si do te ishte po te vriteshin ne vende europiane te gjithe muslimanet qe e quajn jezusin  isaa  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Ktu eshte dallimi , ligji ne Europ thot mund te ofendosh besimtaret dhe per kete ske pasoja , ndersa ligji ne Pakistan thot smund te ofendosh besimtaret se do te kesh pasoja.
> 
> Cka ske te qart ketu ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ske turp ti ikesh temes keshtut, por me e keqja eshte qe i mbron keto akte, athere te quajm ty paqesor?


E DREJTA E QDO NJERIU ESHTE TE SHAN TE BEJ KARIKATURA BONI EDHE JU PER JEZUSIN E SHAJENI POR MOS I MBYTNI ATA , E DIN QFARE DALLON OFENDIMI NGA VRASJA O I MJERE.


*APO TI DENOJME MUSLIMANET ME VDEKJE DUKE I VARUR SEPSE NE  NJE VEND KU JANE 95% TE FESE JO ISLAME NA QUAJN KAFIRA DHE JO-FETAR, PO KUSH DREQIN JENI JU TI GJYKONI TE TJERET JANE FETAR APO JO , PER KET DUHET DENUAR EDHE JU ME VDEKJE DHE ME VARJE ESHTE E NJEJTA MENYR SI I DENONI TE KRISHTERET JU.*

Njoftohu pak me  te rejat




> *Weekly Jihad Report
> Oct. 30 - Nov. 05
>  Jihad Attacks: 	
> 
> 46
>  Dead Bodies: 	
> 
> 322
>  Critically Injured: 	*
> ...

----------


## refet

kush i sulmon muslimanet ne ceceni,afghanistan,kashmir ,irak,palestine etj. e te pyes o mafi cili shtet  me populsi te fese islame ka sulmuar donjen shtet me populat katolike apo me popullat te ndonje fese tjeter a ban me mu pergjigj.
 ti je njeri qe mizen e ban bolic.ti syte i ke po nuk te bajne drite. 
 ti mafi je si serbet ata vrasin edhe ma ne funde thuajne se jane te pafajshem.fajin e kane kroatet , shqiptaret etj kurse ato jane te pafajshem. ti je si ata srbet e shumadise.
 mos keqkuptohna nuk kam kundra krishterve  ato le te mbajne fene e vet por pse po e sulmoni islamin e muslimanet kurse vete e dini se kush eshte okupator.

----------


## MafiaWarz

> k*ush i sulmon muslimanet ne ceceni,afghanistan,kashmir ,irak,palestine* etj. e te pyes o mafi cili shtet  me populsi te fese islame ka sulmuar donjen shtet me populat katolike apo me popullat te ndonje fese tjeter a ban me mu pergjigj.
>  ti je njeri qe mizen e ban bolic.ti syte i ke po nuk te bajne drite. 
>  ti mafi je si serbet ata vrasin edhe ma ne funde thuajne se jane te pafajshem.fajin e kane kroatet , shqiptaret etj kurse ato jane te pafajshem. ti je si ata srbet e shumadise.
>  mos keqkuptohna nuk kam kundra krishterve  ato le te mbajne fene e vet por pse po e sulmoni islamin e muslimanet kurse vete e dini se kush eshte okupator.


Muslimanet i sulmojn, Sunnite VS Shija , Extremiste vs Musliman normal, apo don statistika edhe per Vetvrasjet qe i bejne Sunnitet neper xhamia shije duke mbytur qdo gje qe i del perpara, por kot ti prap vazhdon duke i mbrojtur vellezerit tu te races magjupe.  Ja lajmi me i ri shiko kush eshte duke i vrare Muslimanet 




> *Talibanët pohuan përgjegjësinë për sulmin në Karaçi*
> Talibanët e morën përgjegjësinë për sulmin në selinë e policisë në Karaçi të Pakistanit, ku e humbën jetën 15 vetë dhe më shumë se 100 u plagosën.
> Sulmi i krye me hedhjen në erë të një kamioni me eksploziv dhe me armë të zjarrit.
> Policia tha se sulmuesit fillimisht hapën zjarr, dhe pastaj u vërsulën me kamionin në ndërtesën e cila ndodhet në një zonë me siguri të lartë në Karaçi.


Apo mi gjej disa qe i bejne vrasjet ne emer te fes '' Krishtere '' '' Hebreje ''  si ju qe i beni.Apo me gjej noj fetar qe ka vrar ndonje Musliman qe ka thene qe isa eshte is e jo jezus.

Kthehu ne tem te lutem mos fol vetem qka ta kap truri, shka e turk e ato tjera asi ngjasime merr per veten dhe jo per mua.

----------


## Renea

> Ske turp ti ikesh temes keshtut, por me e keqja eshte qe i mbron keto akte, athere te quajm ty paqesor?
> 
> 
> E DREJTA E QDO NJERIU ESHTE TE SHAN TE BEJ KARIKATURA BONI EDHE JU PER JEZUSIN E SHAJENI POR MOS I MBYTNI ATA , E DIN QFARE DALLON OFENDIMI NGA VRASJA O I MJERE.
> 
> 
> *APO TI DENOJME MUSLIMANET ME VDEKJE DUKE I VARUR SEPSE NE  NJE VEND KU JANE 95% TE FESE JO ISLAME NA QUAJN KAFIRA DHE JO-FETAR, PO KUSH DREQIN JENI JU TI GJYKONI TE TJERET JANE FETAR APO JO , PER KET DUHET DENUAR EDHE JU ME VDEKJE DHE ME VARJE ESHTE E NJEJTA MENYR SI I DENONI TE KRISHTERET JU.*
> 
> Njoftohu pak me  te rejat


Ne Kuran shkruan : " Provokimi , eshte me i rend se vrasja".

Dhe per kete arsye ne Pakistan jan denuar 1000 persona ( prej vitit 1986) , prej te cileve sic thash vetem 120 jan te krishter , pjesa tjeter jan pakistanez "musliman" , pijaneca, kurvar,kockar... qe kan ofendu ose kan perdhos Kuranin ,  nuk behet fjal per perndjekje vetem ndaj te krishterve , por ndaj gjith atyre qe e bejn ket veprim.

Dhe hic me larg , ska nevoj te shkojm ne Pakistan , shkojm ne Mirdit ose ne cdo vend shqiptar , a eshte e vertet se tek ne vriten njerzit per nje gjysem fjale ? A esht e vertet se qindra femij ne Shqiperi jan te ngujuar shkaku i konflikteve qe ndoshta kan fillu per nje gjysem fjale ?




> Lushnje- I fut lopen ne aren me jonxhe dhe e ther pas sherrit.





> Sarande, vellai vret vellane pas nje grindjeje banale





> Kukes, vritet 17-vjeçari, 3 plagosen
> Sherri ka nisur për motive banale


Lexo dhe kete shkrimin e italianit Umberto Uco , per moralet e dyfishta :



*Dënimi me vdekje i ka dy fytyra*

*Mobilizim për Sakineh Ashtiani, heshtje për Teresa Lewis.* Po sikur mendimet tona të mos të turbullta, do të duhej të thoshim se nuk duhet të vritet askush, bile as në mynyrë të padhimbshme.


Nga Umberto Eco më 05 tetor 2010 në ora 11:22
Para pak ditësh, në Virginia, është vrarë Teresa Lewis me një injeksion vdekjeprurës dhe askush nuk ka shkuar në burg për këtë, ngase kjo zonjë ishte dënuar me vdekje në mënyrë lgjitime. Kishte tentuar ta vriste burrin dhe të birin e adoptuar, e këtë e kishte bërë pa leje. Ndërsa ata që e kanë vrarë, e kanë bërë këtë me pajtimin e autoriteteve. Për çka do të duhej të riformulohej urdhëresa e pestë, si Mos vrit pa leje. Tekembramja, ne për shekuj me radhë i bekojmë flamujt e ushtarëve që, të dërguar në luftë, kanë leje të vrasin, si James Bond. 

Tash duket që Ahmadinejad, i cili tashmë është duke mbytur me gurë një grua (nëse se ka bërë tashmë derisa po e lexoni këtë tekst) të ketë reaguar ndaj apeleve, të arritura nga Perëndimi, duke thënë: *Po ankoheni pse ne duam ta vrasim në mënyrë legale një grua iraniane, ndërsa e vrisni në mënyrë legale një grua amerikane?*. 

Natyrisht, i është tërhequr vërejtja se gruaja amerikane ishte përpjekur ta vriste burrin, ndërsa iraniania vetëm ia ka dredhur. Dhe se amerikania është vrarë në mënyrë të padhimbshme, ndërsa iraniania do të vritej në mënyrë shumë të dhimbshme. Megjithatë, një përgjigje e tillë mund të nënkuptojë dy gjëra: se është e drejtë të vrasësh një vrasëse, ndërsa për një shkelëse të kurorës do të mjaftonte një ndarje legale pa alimentacione; dhe se mund të vrasësh sipas ligjit, vetëm se jo në mënyrë aq të dhimbshme. Ndërsa ajo që përkundrazi do të duhej të mbështetej, po qe se mendimet tona nuk do të ishin të turbullta, është se nuk duhet të vritet bile as një vrasëse, e nuk duhet të vritet as me ligj e as nëse ekzekutimi është më pak i dhimbshëm, qoftë edhe nëse i injektohet një drogë shkakton një vdekje të lehtë. 

Si të reagojmë nëse vendet pak demokratike kërkojnë nga ne qytetarët e vendeve demokratike të mos shqetësohemi për dënimet e tyre me vdekje, duke pasur parasysh se i kemi dënimet tona me vdekje? 

Situata është shumë e sikletshme dhe do të ma kishte ëndja bile ta di nëse numri i perëndimorëve, mes të cilëve tamam edhe një first lady franceze, që kanë protestuar kundër dënimit iranian me vdekje, kanë protestuar edhe kundër dënimit amerikan me vdekje. Intuita më thotë se jo, ngase dënime me vdekje në Shtetet e Bashkuara, për të mos folur për Kinën, ka me bollëk dhe se lodhim kokën për këtë, ndërsa është e natyrshme që ideja e një gruaja të masakruar me gurë të ketë efekt më të madh. I bie në të se kur më kanë kërkuar ta vë një nënshkrim për ta ndaluar mbytjen me gurë të iranianes e kam nësnshkruar menjëherë, por më kishte dalë mendsh se ndërkohë ishin duke e vrarë një virginiane. 

A do të kishim protestuar njësoj sikur gruaja iraniane të ishte dënuar me një injeksion paqësor vdekjeprurës? *Na indinjon vrasje me gurë apo vdekja që i shkaktohet dikujt që nuk e ka shkelur urdhëresen e pestë, përkundrazi të gjashtën?* Nuk e di, është ngase reagimet tona janë shpesh insktinktive dhe iracionale. 

Në gusht qe shfaqur në internet një sajt ku mësoheshin mënyra të ndryshme për ta gatuar një macë. Shaka ose serioze, të gjithë animalistët e botës qenë çuar në këmbë. Unë jam i devotshëm ndaj macës (njëra nga pak qeniet e gjalla që nuk e lë veten të shfrytëzohet nga padroni i vet, por përkundrazi e shfrytëzon atë me cinizëm olimpik, dashuria për shtëpinë e së cilës prefiguron një formë patriotizmi), prandaj do të ikja i tmerruar nga mishi i macës. Megjithatë, më duket po aq i hirshëm, edhe pse ndoshta më pak inteligjent, lepuri, porse e ha pa ndonjë rezervë mendore. 

Skandalizohem duke i parë shtëpitë kineze nëpër të cilat qentë sillen të lirë, mbase dhe duke luajtur me fëmijët, e të gjithë e dinë se në fund të vitit do ti hanë, por në femrat tona sillen derrat, të cilët më thonë se janë kafshë shumë inteligjente, e askush nuk merakoset për faktin se në fund do të bëhen proshutë. 
Çka na shtyn ti gjykojmë disa kafshë të pangrënshme, disa të tjera të mbrojtura për shkak të një karakteristike të tyre antropomorfe, e disa të ngrënshme, si viçat e qumështit dhe qengjat që sa janë gjallë na frymëzojnë aq butësi? 

Jemi përnjëmend (ne) kafshë shumë të çuditshme, të aftë për dashuri të mëdha dhe habitëse, të gatshëm ta mbrojmë një peshk të vockël të kuq dhe ta ziejmë të gjallë një aragostë, ta shqyejmë pa na brerë ndërgjegjja një njëmijëkëmbësh, por ta gjykojmë barbarizëm vrasjen e një fluture. Kështu përdorim dy pesha dhe dy masa për dy dënime me vdekje, ose skandalizohemi për njërën dhe shtiremi se spo dimë gjë për tjetrën. 

Nganjëherë tundohemi ti japim të drejtë Cioranit dhe të mendojmë se krijimi, që i ka dalë nga duart Zotit, është i varur nga një Demiurg i mbrapshtë dhe rrëmujaxhi, ndoshta pak i alkoolizuar, që i është futur punës me ide shumë të ngatërruara. 


======



Njera nga urdheresat e besimit krishter eshte : *Nuk do të vrasësh*.

Ndersa pas kesaj vjen urdheresa tjeter : *Nuk do të shkelësh besnikërinë bashkëshortore.*

Nje amerikane u ekzekutua sepse shkeli urdheresen kunder vrasjes , ndersa nje iraniane u ekzekutua pasi qe shkeli urdheresen kunder tradhtis bashkeshortore.

Askush nuk reagoi per vrasjen e amerikanes , ndersa per vrasjen e iranianes u be problem nderkombtar.

----------


## Renea

> Muslimanet i sulmojn, Sunnite VS Shija , Extremiste vs Musliman normal, apo don statistika edhe per Vetvrasjet qe i bejne Sunnitet neper xhamia shije duke mbytur qdo gje qe i del perpara, por kot ti prap vazhdon duke i mbrojtur vellezerit tu te races magjupe.  Ja lajmi me i ri shiko kush eshte duke i vrare Muslimanet 
> 
> 
> 
> Apo mi gjej disa qe i bejne vrasjet ne emer te fes '' Krishtere '' '' Hebreje ''  si ju qe i beni.Apo me gjej noj fetar qe ka vrar ndonje Musliman qe ka thene qe isa eshte is e jo jezus.
> 
> Kthehu ne tem te lutem mos fol vetem qka ta kap truri, shka e turk e ato tjera asi ngjasime merr per veten dhe jo per mua.


Kadal o mafijash , muslimanet akoma skan ber stazh sa krishteret per vrasje fetare , i kemi edhe nja 500 vjet per me u barazu me juve.

Katolik vs protestant , katolik vs ortodoks ... katolik vs pagan ...katolik vs musliman ... 

A e shikove ate videon , ku misionaret krishter thonin se lufta ne Irak esht nje luft e shenjt krishtere dhe se permes saj do ta krishterizojn Irakun. Dmth. Te luftojn me maska , ne emer te terorizmit , kapitalizmit , kominizmit ... kryesorja te luftojn , pak rendesi cfar emri i vendon luftes.

Shikoje edhe kete, katolik vs protestant , Irland :










Prifti ortodoks kunder paqes me kroatet :

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Kadal o mafijash , muslimanet akoma skan ber stazh sa krishteret per vrasje fetare , i kemi edhe nja 500 vjet per me u barazu me juve.
> 
> Katolik vs protestant , katolik vs ortodoks ... katolik vs pagan ...katolik vs musliman ... 
> 
> A e shikove ate videon , ku misionaret krishter thonin se lufta ne Irak esht nje luft e shenjt krishtere dhe se permes saj do ta krishterizojn Irakun. Dmth. Te luftojn me maska , ne emer te terorizmit , kapitalizmit , kominizmit ... kryesorja te luftojn , pak rendesi cfar emri i vendon luftes.
> 
> Shikoje edhe kete, katolik vs protestant , Irland :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLBMQldB2Yc
> ...


Fjalet mund te jen fjal , por fjala nga vepra dallon , kjo eshte ajo qe dallojn kta nga ju , kta kan fjale, ju beni vrasje pra vepra , mos ndrro kahjen temes si ti si rafeti mos me detyro te sjelli statistika ku ju sulmoni qdo lloj tjeter te muslimanizmit perveq ati sunnit qdo dit ,  duhet 3 forume per ti shkruar ter ato sulme


Ja shiko vetem keto te sodit  :ngerdheshje: 





> 2010.11.11 (Peshawar, Pakistan) - A women and her daughter are among three people crushed to death in their own home by a *Taliban* rocket attack.
> 2010.11.11 (Makhachkala, Dagestan) - *Muslim* rebels attack and kill seven cops.
> 2010.11.10 (Mosul, Iraq) - A young girl is taken down by *Muslim* gunmen.
> 2010.11.10 (Iskandariya, Iraq) - *Mujhideen* murder three brothers with a bomb hidden at a water pump.
> 2010.11.10 (Baghdad, Iraq) - *Islamists* blast Christian areas of Baghdad with bombs and mortars, killing at least six.
> 2010.11.10 (Pattan, India) - *Islamic* militants brutally shoot two security personnel to death at point blank range in a market.



Edhe njehere mos i jepni kahje si gjithmon tjeter temes , ketu flitet per sulmet e Muslimanve ndaj Krishterve qe po ndodhin qdo dit ne vendet ku jane me shumice muslimane.

Hape tejter tem ku mund te flasim per sulmet qe beni kunder shijave e ortodoks protestant etj..

----------


## MafiaWarz

Vetem ksaj do i pergjigjna





> *Nje amerikane u ekzekutua sepse shkeli urdheresen kunder vrasjes , ndersa nje iraniane u ekzekutua pasi qe shkeli urdheresen kunder tradhtis bashkeshortore.*



Kjo fuqi i takon vetem krijuesit  dhe jo njeriut , kush eshte njeriu qe te gjykoj njeriun ?
Mendimi dhe vullneti jan te lire prej lindjes e deri ne vdekje vendosi un dua apo nuk dua ta tradhtoj bashkorten dhe nuk me duhet njeri te ma mesoje kete.

Nese urdheri eshte mos vraj, athere pse po vran , kur thot mos vraj nuk cek mekaterin apo '' fetarin'' thjesht thot mos VRAJ.

Dhe kuptoje njehere dallon vrasja  me ligje '' FETARE '' kunder asaj qe behet ne baz te ligjeve njerzore

----------

